# E' innegabile....



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

che il forum sia un po' moscio. La vedo solo io così? chi concorda con me? Perchè succede questo secondo voi?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che il forum sia un po' moscio. La vedo solo io così? chi concorda con me? Perchè succede questo secondo voi?


Non è che manca qualcosa ? Ribalta la prospettiva di valutazione.

Cosa dava "verve" al forum, prima ?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Per me il forum e' sempre stato cosi'...alti e bassi... comunque anziche' lamentarsi magari postare argomenti interessanti no?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non è che manca qualcosa ? Ribalta la prospettiva di valutazione.
> 
> Cosa dava "verve" al forum, prima ?


 
michi io la mia risposta ce l'ho....ma voglio vedere se sono una mosca bianca....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me il forum e' sempre stato cosi'...alti e bassi... comunque anziche' lamentarsi magari postare argomenti interessanti no?


io facevo una considerazione, voglio riflettere con altri....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> michi io la mia risposta ce l'ho....ma voglio vedere se sono una mosca bianca....


Odio ed amore muovono il mondo...

Qui ci si è odiati abbastanza (virtualmente parlando) ora si langue...

Per l'amore.... Boh ?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io facevo una considerazione, voglio riflettere con altri....



Bhe' intitolare un thread "E' innegabile" pare non lasci molto spazio alla riflessione... sembrerebbe piu' un'affermazione... della serie posizione presa... comunque e vale sempre e per tutti... se non piace si va cercare altro altrove...


----------



## Old blondie (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che il forum sia un po' moscio. La vedo solo io così? chi concorda con me? Perchè succede questo secondo voi?


 
L'ho notato anche io...
E credo che non sia solo una questione di argomenti, ma una questione di teste.
Non c'è molta discussione o confronto se i pareri sono tutti uguali e i punti di vista non sono tanto differenti gli uni dagli altri.
Credo  sia questo l'ingrediente che fa la differenza fra un thread che leggi dall'inizio alla fine, da un thread noioso, dove abbandoni la lettura dopo   i primi tre pareri simili e pieni di luoghi comuni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' intitolare un thread "E' innegabile" pare non lasci molto spazio alla riflessione... sembrerebbe piu' un'affermazione... della serie posizione presa... comunque e vale sempre e per tutti... se non piace si va cercare altro altrove...


 
resta comunque una mia affermazione....e sono aperta al confronto. Non credo di aver espresso un concetto del tipo: che schifo questo forum, quasi quasi sbarco altrove...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Io vi invito a riflettere su una cosa....

L'evoluzione della stanza 101....

Pensateci


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

*emmannuelle*

la tua risposta qual è??

io son qui da poco ma non mi sembra affatto moscio


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io vi invito a riflettere su una cosa....
> 
> L'evoluzione della stanza 101....
> 
> Pensateci


ma perchè scusa?? siete tutti qui...
spiegami questa evoluzione jesus


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma perchè scusa?? siete tutti qui...
> spiegami questa evoluzione jesus


Appunto..... La contrapposizione è scemata.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Appunto..... La contrapposizione è scemata.....












  hai risposto per me....


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Appunto..... La contrapposizione è scemata.....


cioè se non si litiga ci si smarrona??


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

*Cioè...*

Fatemi capire...è vivo se si riempiono pagine e pagine di insulti?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Appunto..... La contrapposizione è scemata.....


La contrapposizione non c'e' mai realmente stata... la maleducazione in genere non prende parte... va ovunque...

Era ovvio che sarebbe finita cosi'... ogni attore ha bisogno di un pubblico


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fatemi capire...è vivo se si riempiono pagine e pagine di insulti?


 
cosa fai?? mi copi????


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cioè se non si litiga ci si smarrona??


Lo dicevo prima.... Odio ed amore.... Così le discussioni sono interessanti

Un forum pieno di argomenti interessanti, ma senza l'anima delle persone che lo popolano, non va da nessuna parte....

La gente sopra le righe.... Ci vuole quella....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fatemi capire...è vivo se si riempiono pagine e pagine di insulti?


sembrerebbe di sì. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




la stanza mi sembra abbia perso gran parte del suo fascino iniziale per i suoi detentori


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cosa fai?? mi copi????


Telepatisco...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima.... Odio ed amore.... Così le discussioni sono interessanti
> 
> Un forum pieno di argomenti interessanti, ma senza l'anima delle persone che lo popolano, non va da nessuna parte....
> 
> * La gente sopra le righe.... Ci vuole quella*....


che palle.
gente fuori dalle righe magari, nn sopra


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La contrapposizione non c'e' mai realmente stata... la maleducazione in genere non prende parte... va ovunque...
> 
> Era ovvio che sarebbe finita cosi'... ogni attore ha bisogno di un pubblico


 
Non sono d'accordo. Contrapposizione c'era. Probabilmente non aveva una reale ragion d'essere, ma c'era.... Infatti è durata poco...


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lo dicevo prima.... *Odio ed amore.... Così le discussioni sono interessanti*
> 
> Un forum pieno di argomenti interessanti, ma senza l'anima delle persone che lo popolano, non va da nessuna parte....
> 
> *La gente sopra le righe.... Ci vuole quella*....


scusami jesus ma non credo che tu abbia le idee chiare, sia su chi sia sopra le righe sia su cosa renda interessante un forum.
Personalmente da quando son qui mi ci diverto e come per tutto ci sono dei giorni più mosci e altri più pieni.
Cosa vuol dire argomenti interessanti *senza l'anima delle persone che la popolano??* e chi scrive qui ?? il mio gatto?
poi scusa, di là avete il vostro guru..com'è che non vi divertite?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fatemi capire...è vivo se si riempiono pagine e pagine di insulti?


Lascia perdere gli insulti. 

E' vivo se si ama e si odia (virtualmente parlando)... Se ci si mette se stessi fino in fondo

Sennò è una palla


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

poi scusa, di là avete il vostro guru..com'è che non vi divertite?[/quote]


non sapevo di avere un guru....devo essermi persa qualche punto....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lascia perdere gli insulti.
> 
> E' vivo se si ama e si odia (virtualmente parlando)... Se ci si mette se stessi fino in fondo
> 
> Sennò è una palla


o forse il problema è non essere nè amati nè odiati?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che palle.
> gente fuori dalle righe magari, nn sopra


Per starci sopra devi uscire fuori, no ?

O tu sai stare sul tetto di casa tua mentre contemporaneamente stai ai fornelli a brasare le balle del tuo cane per cena ?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Contrapposizione c'era. Probabilmente non aveva una reale ragion d'essere, ma c'era.... Infatti è durata poco...


E' durata finche' c'era un palcoscenico... poi e' scemata... avete deciso voi di essere "liberi" e aprire la 101... quando la limitazione era solo una questione di educazione...

E non fraintendermi non sono ironica ne arrabbiata...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusami jesus ma non credo che tu abbia le idee chiare, sia su chi sia sopra le righe sia su cosa renda interessante un forum.
> Personalmente da quando son qui mi ci diverto e come per tutto ci sono dei giorni più mosci e altri più pieni.
> Cosa vuol dire argomenti interessanti *senza l'anima delle persone che la popolano??* e chi scrive qui ?? il mio gatto?
> poi scusa, di là avete il vostro guru..com'è che non vi divertite?


C'è un sacco di gente che scrive con poca anima, secondo me....

Non dico che non ce l'abbia, sia chiaro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

e il barrio....con accesso a discrezione del portiere?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Per starci sopra devi uscire fuori, no ?
> 
> O tu sai stare sul tetto di casa tua mentre contemporaneamente stai ai fornelli a brasare le balle del tuo cane per cena ?


hai capito benissimo cosa intendo dire.
gente speciale e fuori dal comune *fuori dalle righe*
gente cafona e aggressiva *sopra le righe*

you know what I mean?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> C'è un sacco di gente che scrive con poca anima, secondo me....
> 
> Non dico che non ce l'abbia, sia chiaro.


nell'iscrizione non era mica richiesta...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> o forse il problema è non essere nè amati nè odiati?


Può essere..... Anche questa è una chiave di lettura....


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Può essere..... Anche questa è una chiave di lettura....


non è che avete troppe aspettative da questo forum?
non lo dico con malizia, è una domanda seria..


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' durata finche' c'era un palcoscenico... poi e' scemata... avete deciso voi di essere "liberi" e aprire la 101... quando la limitazione era solo una questione di educazione...
> 
> E non fraintendermi non sono ironica ne arrabbiata...


SEnti sull'educazione la pensiamo in maniera diversa. Io continuo a pensare che il forum debba essere libero anche in questo. Chi eccede deve pagare a proprie spese. Basta ignorare.....


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *non è che avete troppe aspettetive da questo forum?*
> non lo dico con malizia, è una domanda seria..


In genere abbiamo troppe aspettative per qualunque cosa...per questo poi ci girano i coglioni


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e il barrio....con accesso a discrezione del portiere?


scusa, forse son limitata io...che vuol dire tirare ora fuori il barrio??
non avete ottenuto ciò che volevate?
e adesso?? che vi manca??
perchè tu non hai scritto la stanza 101 è moscia ma il forum..
no intiendo


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In genere abbiamo troppe aspettative per qualunque cosa...per questo poi ci girano i coglioni


si molti ma che segoni mentali incredibbbili ....
è un forum....mica il nostro club preferito...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai capito benissimo cosa intendo dire.
> gente speciale e fuori dal comune *fuori dalle righe*
> gente cafona e aggressiva *sopra le righe*
> 
> you know what I mean?


No, non avevo inteso....

Comunque la gente cafona la si manda affanculo in poche battute e poi la si ignora.... Che ce vò ?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> nell'iscrizione non era mica richiesta...


Ci mancherebbe altro.....


----------



## Old blondie (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> C'è un sacco di gente che scrive con poca anima, secondo me....
> 
> Non dico che non ce l'abbia, sia chiaro.


 
Ho capito cosa intendi, forse non è neanche facile da spiegare, però è quello che ho avvertito anche io.
Ci vorrebbe meno *paura del giudizio*...scriversi senza censura...ben diverso dall'essere maleducati...
intendo dire che bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire la propria anche se la propria opinione è una voce fuori dal coro dei conoscenti...
ma questo è anche uno stile di vita....e quelli che si censurano tutti i giorni sono tanti...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e il barrio....con accesso a discrezione del portiere?



Si. Ottima soluzione... perche' vedi io mi sono astenuta dallo scrivere nella 101... ma dubito qualcuno si sarebbe astenuto dallo scrivere nel Barrio se fosse stato libero... non nascondiamoci dietro un dito... a me la maleducazione urta...ed e' solo una questione di maleducazione


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si molti ma che segoni mentali incredibbbili ....
> è un forum....mica il nostro club preferito...


Per me sì. E' il mio club virtuale preferito.....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> No, non avevo inteso....
> 
> Comunque la gente cafona la si manda affanculo in poche battute e poi la si ignora.... Che ce vò ?


non mi sembra sia andata così..nonostante  ci si abbia provato

comunque state dicendo che l'esperimento della stanza è durato quanto un gatto in tangenziale..?
mi par di capire così

la stanza doveva essere la libertà, l'anarchia ...invece siete qui a dire che siete annoiati


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> si molti ma che segoni mentali incredibbbili ....
> è un forum....*mica il nostro club preferito*...


Devo ancora trovarne uno che mi accetti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vero!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SEnti sull'educazione la pensiamo in maniera diversa. Io continuo a pensare che il forum debba essere libero anche in questo. Chi eccede deve pagare a proprie spese. Basta ignorare.....


sai benissimo che non è così. Rileggendo capisci che se ogni volta che scrivi qualcuno ti manda a fare in culo in modo maleducato pur essendo equilibrato dopo un pò che hai rimandato a fare in culo un thread diventa solo una scusa per insultare qualcuno di cui tra l'altro non ti fotte niente e che manco conosci, e l'aprirsi diventa impossibile.
Di la' non è moderato ma vi rompete i cabasisi uguale...no?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi, forse non è neanche facile da spiegare, però è quello che ho avvertito anche io.
> Ci vorrebbe meno *paura del giudizio*...scriversi senza censura...ben diverso dall'essere maleducati...
> intendo dire che bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire la propria anche se la propria opinione è una voce fuori dal coro dei conoscenti...
> ma questo è anche uno stile di vita....e quelli che si censurano tutti i giorni sono tanti...


Quoto. 

Io parlo sempre chiaramente. 

Anche a costo di darmi una martellata sulle balle.... 

Anche quando non sarebbe "moralmente conveniente"...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi, forse non è neanche facile da spiegare, però è quello che ho avvertito anche io.
> Ci vorrebbe meno *paura del giudizio*...scriversi senza censura...ben diverso dall'essere maleducati...
> intendo dire che bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire la propria anche se la propria opinione è una voce fuori dal coro dei conoscenti...
> ma questo è anche uno stile di vita....e quelli che si censurano tutti i giorni sono tanti...


non per esser pignoli ma se alla prima volta che ti apri entra uno e inizia solo ad insultarti e a prenderti per il culo la volta seguente sei un po' più discreto e distante.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Io parlo sempre chiaramente.
> 
> ...


e chi determina la moralità??
dai jesus, che fregnaccia.
tu dici la tua e gli altri la loro.
poi ognuno fa le proprie considerazioni.
ma qui TUTTI DICONO QUELLO CHE PENSANO e non mi pare giusto affermare che tu o solo alcuni lo fanno


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi sembra sia andata così..nonostante ci si abbia provato
> 
> comunque state dicendo che l'esperimento della stanza è durato quanto un gatto in tangenziale..?
> mi par di capire così
> ...


Posso parlare per me. 

Per me è stato un modo di rientrare nel forum dopo mesi di massacro per certe storie. Non reggevo più le aggressioni idiote. Avevo bisogno di parlare di cose mie, argomenti particolari.... Ne avevo bisogno per me stesso. Chen è stato uno dei pochi a capire la mia situazione. Molti altri hanno sparato sulla croce rossa. La 101 mi ha dato questa possibilità. 
Ho allargato l'orizzonte quando ho percepito disponibilità all'esterno. E, come ben vedi, posto argomenti forti dappertutto adesso.
Non è che è servita a tutti, la 101, in verità ?


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non per esser pignoli ma se alla prima volta che ti apri entra uno e inizia solo ad insultarti e a prenderti per il culo la volta seguente sei un po' più discreto e distante.


Vabbè...anche dire che di la abbiamo il guru, non è il massimo. Ci sono tanti modi di insultare la gente. Alcuni sottili, ma non meno fastidiosi.
Anche l'usare il plurale quando si risponde ad un nick...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Posso parlare per me.
> 
> Per me è stato un modo di rientrare nel forum dopo mesi di massacro per certe storie.* Non reggevo più le aggressioni idiote.* Avevo bisogno di parlare di cose mie, argomenti particolari.... Ne avevo bisogno per me stesso. Chen è stato uno dei pochi a capire la mia situazione. Molti altri hanno sparato sulla croce rossa. La 101 mi ha dato questa possibilità.
> Ho allargato l'orizzonte quando ho percepito disponibilità all'esterno. E, come ben vedi, posto argomenti forti dappertutto adesso.
> Non è che è servita a tutti, la 101, in verità ?


mi pareva che la moderazione fosse nata proprio per evitarle.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Devo ancora trovarne uno che mi accetti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma chi ti s'ancolla... sei ad alto mantenimento...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè...anche dire che di la abbiamo il guru, non è il massimo. Ci sono tanti modi di insultare la gente. Alcuni sottili, ma non meno fastidiosi.
> Anche l'usare il plurale quando si risponde ad un nick...


vero. quella del guru è una stupidata.
che brugola venga portata dallo stesso veterinario del pilù


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè...anche dire che di la abbiamo il guru, non è il massimo. Ci sono tanti modi di insultare la gente. Alcuni sottili, ma non meno fastidiosi.
> Anche l'usare il plurale quando si risponde ad un nick...


scusate, non volevo mica offendere...intendo che mi pare che la indispensabile  presenza di chen per l'andamento della 101 a voi sembri evidente.
Mi chiedevo come mai ora che c'è una stanza moderata e con lui vi rompete i cabasisi.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vero. quella del guru è una stupidata.
> *che brugola venga portata dallo stesso veterinario del pilù*


Accetto la riparazione!


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chi determina la moralità??
> dai jesus, che fregnaccia.
> tu dici la tua e gli altri la loro.
> poi ognuno fa le proprie considerazioni.
> ma qui TUTTI DICONO QUELLO CHE PENSANO e non mi pare giusto affermare che tu o solo alcuni lo fanno


Secondo me tutti dicono quello che pensano.

Ma non tutti dicono TUTTO quello che pensano.

NOn sono obbligati, è chiaro..... ma se lo percepisco, o credo di percepirlo, sono libero di scriverlo


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusate, non volevo mica offendere...intendo che mi pare che la indispensabile presenza di chen per l'andamento della 101 a voi sembri evidente.
> Mi chiedevo come mai ora che c'è una stanza moderata e con lui *vi* rompete i cabasisi.


Vi? Ma perchè non rispondi solo al nick in questione? Ancora coi plurali?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vero. quella del guru è una stupidata.
> che brugola venga portata dallo stesso veterinario del pilù


peraltro io sto cercando un guru....chi fosse interessato a gurarmi tutta .....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vero. quella del guru è una stupidata.
> che brugola venga portata dallo stesso veterinario del pilù


None una lapidazione rapida che oggi e' lunedi' e alle 15 c'ho da fare


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi pareva che la moderazione fosse nata proprio per evitarle.


NO !!!! Sono uscito io perchè non ero più in grado di reggere.

Niente regole.

Dentro o fuori. O un pò e un pò, come me....


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Accetto la riparazione!


ok..son disposta a rinunciare all'ovaia sinistra...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Secondo me tutti dicono quello che pensano.
> 
> Ma non tutti dicono TUTTO quello che pensano.
> 
> NOn sono obbligati, è chiaro..... ma se lo percepisco, o credo di percepirlo, sono libero di scriverlo


certo che sei libero.
ho avuto l'impressione che tu cercassi stimoli diversi.
mi sarò sbagliata


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Secondo me tutti dicono quello che pensano.
> 
> Ma non tutti dicono TUTTO quello che pensano.
> 
> NOn sono obbligati, è chiaro..... ma se lo percepisco, o credo di percepirlo, *sono libero di scriverlo*


Sicuramente nel limite dell'educazione...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e il barrio....con accesso a discrezione del portiere?


Non vorrei rivangare questioni ormai prive di senso, ma forse è opportuno precisare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nel Barrio non vi era UN portiere, ma si dovuti arrivare a richiedere un luogo ANTE MODERAZIONE dove si respirasse un clima diverso da quello che stava pervadendo l'intero forum e dove si potessero rispettare un minimo di regole...ovviamente è stato escluso (o meglio si è autoescluso) chi quelle regole non era disposto ad accettarle...e lo ha scritto chiaro PRIMA della nscita del Barrio (coloro che auspicavano il ghetto per i "buonisti"...remember?)...

Accettata la moderazione, il Barrio ha ovviamente perso di valore...se vuoi tutto il forum è divenuto un Barrio...e chi ancora non voleva accettare ciò si è ritagliato un proprio spazio, la 101, dove, come premessa, far vera cultura, espandersi senza limiti e senza limitazioni etc etc...tutti contenti?

Evidentemente no, perchè chi si nutre di protagonismo davanti a una platea limitata (e non per numero, vedi iscrizioni, ma dalle argomentazioni stesse postate) perde evidentemente di verve e quindi è innegabile che la 101 langua....

Il resto del forum non è nè più nè meno attivo e vivo rispetto all'imprinting iniziale...se ci son nuovi argomenti interessanti si ravviva, se non ve ne sono ci si confronta sui temi già aperti o accoglie confidenze, sfoghi confronti di chi già scrive da un pò e ha maggior confidenza...
Qualcuno troverà stimolante ciò che gli altri scrivono, altri si limiteranno a criticarne la pochezza astenendosi (ma non mi par poi di vedere illuminati interventi di costoro che storcono il naso sulla pochezza altrui anche in altri luoghi...), ma non vi è preconcetta chiusura verso nessuno...e credo che chi dopo un pò si è affacciato fuori dalla 101 non possa che confermare questo.

Nessuna critica verso le scelte di nessuno....purchè qualcuno non pretenda di riportare un certo clima e di dar patenti di benemerenza o liceità a scrivere ad altri...

Personalmente mi fa piacere constatare che da quando il clima si è rasserenato le new entry son aumentate...cosa che in un certo periodo non avveniva quasi più...e la sopravvivenza ed il prosperare di un forum come questo, di ciò si nutre!


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> peraltro io sto cercando un guru....chi fosse interessato a gurarmi tutta .....


Ci penso io a trovarti il guru... C'ho l'agenzia...

Scrivi come lo vuoi e cosa deve saper fare...

Ci metto 15 giorni a trovarti il guru giusto


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> NO !!!! Sono uscito io perchè non ero più in grado di reggere.
> 
> Niente regole.
> 
> Dentro o fuori. O un pò e un pò, come me....


ma il forum non si può adeguare alle singole esigenze!!
comunque stiamo facendo le stesse identiche considerazioni di prima che aprisse la stanza...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, forse son limitata io...che vuol dire tirare ora fuori il barrio??
> *non avete ottenuto ciò che volevate?*
> *e adesso?? che vi manca??*
> perchè tu non hai scritto la stanza 101 è moscia ma il forum..
> no intiendo


 
non avete ottenuto ciò che volevate....chi? 
che vi manca? VI????????????? io facevo una considerazione per me, non faccio la portavoce di nessuno....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ok..son disposta a rinunciare all'ovaia sinistra...


Cazzi... preparati alla lapidazione

Ed ecco a voi Miss Dicembre lapidata!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sicuramente nel limite dell'educazione...


Personalmente sì. Ma se uno educato non è non posso farci nulla....


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ok..son disposta a rinunciare all'ovaia sinistra...


Non serve...la tua accettazione della pena, implica il mio perdono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




seriamente...sono un po' guru, e faccio ottimi prezzi!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ci penso io a trovarti il guru... C'ho l'agenzia...
> 
> Scrivi come lo vuoi e cosa deve saper fare...
> 
> Ci metto 15 giorni a trovarti il guru giusto


basta che respiri e che sia benestante..


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma il forum non si può adeguare alle singole esigenze!!
> comunque stiamo facendo le stesse identiche considerazioni di prima che aprisse la stanza...


Infatti sono IO che mi adeguo al forum, uscendo quando non ce la faccio.

Comunque hai ragione, è un bis inutile....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> basta che respiri e che sia benestante..


Per la miseria !!!!!!

Un'altra......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si. Ottima soluzione... perche' vedi *io mi sono astenuta dallo scrivere nella 101.*.. ma dubito qualcuno si sarebbe astenuto dallo scrivere nel Barrio se fosse stato libero... non nascondiamoci dietro un dito... a me la maleducazione urta...ed e' solo una questione di maleducazione


vedi lettrice, mi trovo a rispondere a te ma vale per chiunque faccia un'osservazione analoga.....ci sono tanti nick strani iscritti alla 101....per quel che mi riguarda potresti esserti clonata e scriverci comunque...
anche a me la maleducazione urta; ma quello che mi dà più fastidio è giudicare senza sapere....e qui lancio il sasso, lo lancio casualmente perchè sto parlando con te....e quindi non era un'osservazione rivolta direttamente a te.....


----------



## Old blondie (21 Aprile 2008)

Non per fare nomi...ma fra i tanti nick "strani" mi era balzata all'occhio una certa Sgargiula...che se non ricordo male era clone di Lettrice...


in effetti non ha mai scritto...
e qui torniamo al discorso iniziale del confronto del giudizio...
cosa vieta di esprimersi liberamente?
forse non ci sono argomenti interessanti su cui discutere...forse...
ma azzardo anche quest'altra ipotesi....
forse a volte ci si fa conoscere come un nick appartentente a una "cerchia", a una certa idea, amico di altri nick...e ci si censura quando si esce dal "coro"....
spero che non sia così, anche se a volte ho la percezione che vada così
perchè questo è un forum...e c'è veramente l'occasione di essere più liberi, molto più che nella vita reale...dove per vari motivi non si può agire secondo il proprio estro e non si può dire la propria....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Non per fare nomi...ma fra i tanti nick "strani" mi era balzata all'occhio una certa Sgargiula...che se non ricordo male era clone di Lettrice...
> 
> 
> in effetti non ha mai scritto...
> ...


Tutte le parti di noi devono trovare un luogo in cui esistere..... E' vitale....


----------



## Old blondie (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tutte le parti di noi devono trovare un luogo in cui esistere..... E' vitale....


 
altrimenti...?




eppure non è sempre così facile....credo...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vedi lettrice, mi trovo a rispondere a te ma vale per chiunque faccia un'osservazione analoga.....ci sono tanti nick strani iscritti alla 101....per quel che mi riguarda potresti esserti clonata e scriverci comunque...
> *anche a me la maleducazione urta; ma quello che mi dà più fastidio è giudicare senza sapere....*e qui lancio il sasso, lo lancio casualmente perchè sto parlando con te....e quindi non era un'osservazione rivolta direttamente a te.....


Vedi Emmanuelle, leggendo quel poco che ho letto nella 101 (tranquilla, prevengo le domande, le supposizioni, le illazioni & co. ...nessun clone, come ci si può registrare, ci si può anche cancellare:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    su indicazioni date (un esempio lampante? Quello sulle carampane di qua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) non mi sembra che certe affermazioni trovino poi riscontro nei fatti!
Quanto ai giudizi...quelli espressi in quel thread con risatine e commentini squallidi su persone che non si conoscono affatto...come li chiami?

Lasciamo stare la pagliuzza nell'occhio altrui e ci caviamo la trave dal nostro...che ne dici?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> altrimenti...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Altrimenti ..... dipende dal come si è fatti..... Si soccombe o si è solo un pò più tristi....

Che non sia facile è innegabile. Io però ci provo, anche nella vita lavorativa e famigliare (e pago tutti i giorni....)


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi... preparati alla lapidazione
> 
> Ed ecco a voi Miss Dicembre lapidata!!!


Avevo letto depilata!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Non per fare nomi...ma fra i tanti nick "strani" mi era balzata all'occhio una certa Sgargiula...che se non ricordo male era clone di Lettrice...
> 
> 
> in effetti non ha mai scritto...
> ...


Cara guarda che l'ho scritto e ho scritto anche il perche' della mia registrazione


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vedi lettrice, mi trovo a rispondere a te ma vale per chiunque faccia un'osservazione analoga.....ci sono tanti nick strani iscritti alla 101....per quel che mi riguarda potresti esserti clonata e scriverci comunque...
> anche a me la maleducazione urta; ma quello che mi dà più fastidio è giudicare senza sapere....e qui lancio il sasso, lo lancio casualmente perchè sto parlando con te....e quindi non era un'osservazione rivolta direttamente a te.....


una buona partenza potrebbe essere quella di rivolgersi direttamente all'interessato con nick bello chiaro , no??
a chi ti riferisci?? dillo senza problemi

e come ha detto Fedi, io che leggo e sono iscritta alla 101 mi sono sentita spesso urtata dai vostri (tuo di casa, chen, cat, tati e compagnia bella) rivolgervi alle utenti della zona moderata come carampane noiose , vecchie cadenti e cosette così.

quindi prima di parlare di giudizi vediamo di non esprimerli per primi


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vedi lettrice, mi trovo a rispondere a te ma vale per chiunque faccia un'osservazione analoga.....ci sono tanti nick strani iscritti alla 101....per quel che mi riguarda potresti esserti clonata e scriverci comunque...
> anche a me la maleducazione urta; ma quello che mi dà più fastidio è giudicare senza sapere....e qui lancio il sasso, lo lancio casualmente perchè sto parlando con te....e quindi non era un'osservazione rivolta direttamente a te.....


Ti diro' ci sono un sacco di cloni iscritti alla 101... ma da ridere e' sapere sapere i cloni di chi....


----------



## Old blondie (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi Emmanuelle, leggendo quel poco che ho letto nella 101 (tranquilla, prevengo le domande, le supposizioni, le illazioni & co. ...nessun clone, come ci si può registrare, ci si può anche cancellare:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma riguardo altri thread...
(e qui...smentiscimi pure se ho avuto un'impressione sbagliata, sei più veterano di me del forum e lo frequenti più assiduamente di me...)

entra una new entry...parla dei suoi tradimenti...a volte mi sembra di leggere un tutt'uno di cose comuni....quando molti di noi, gratta gratta, hanno avuto esperienze simili e come si suol dire "parlano bene ma razzolano male".
non sarebbe più interessante, anch ai fini della discussione, se si uscisse un po' fuori dai luoghi comuni e si parlasse di più di quello che si è arrivati con la propria esperienza?

Ho avuto un'impressione del genere...magari sbagliata...ma è la mia impressione...
cosa si pensa del tradimento si sa...ma portare un po' più del "nostro"...un punto di vista diverso...ecco...forse sarebbe più interessante...


----------



## Old blondie (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cara guarda che l'ho scritto e ho scritto anche il perche' della mia registrazione


 
sorry...l'ho perso!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Ho capito cosa intendi, forse non è neanche facile da spiegare, però è quello che ho avvertito anche io.
> Ci vorrebbe meno *paura del giudizio*...scriversi senza censura...ben diverso dall'essere maleducati...
> intendo dire che bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di dire la propria anche se la propria opinione è una voce fuori dal coro dei conoscenti...
> ma questo è anche uno stile di vita....e quelli che si censurano tutti i giorni sono tanti...


 
Blondie non sono d'accordo. C'è anche chi fa l'anticonformista tanto per provocare... e magari si censura nella vita di tutti i giorni e qui invece...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> sorry...l'ho perso!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Blondie non sono d'accordo. C'è anche chi fa l'anticonformista tanto per provocare... e magari si censura nella vita di tutti i giorni e qui invece...


Bhe' qua invece cosa? Dice a Mari' che e' una vecchia e deve morire col gas?


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Ma riguardo altri thread...
> (e qui...smentiscimi pure se ho avuto un'impressione sbagliata, sei più veterano di me del forum e lo frequenti più assiduamente di me...)
> 
> entra una new entry...parla dei suoi tradimenti...a volte mi sembra di leggere un tutt'uno di cose comuni....quando molti di noi, gratta gratta, hanno avuto esperienze simili e come si suol dire "parlano bene ma razzolano male".
> ...


Non mi pare che nessuno abbia mai impedito a qualcuno di scrivere fuori dal coro....per farti un esempio (ma è uno dei tanti), vai a leggere uno degli ultimi thread in confessionale...dove difendo in qualche modo "l'insensibile" personaggio di cui parla Matilde...

E di gente che ha messo del "suo" se ne potrebbero citare a decine... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma vale sempre il detto: perchè non inizi anche tu a farlo?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Blondie non sono d'accordo. C'è anche chi fa l'anticonformista tanto per provocare... e magari si censura nella vita di tutti i giorni e qui invece...


ma chi è che lo fa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma visto che ci si lamenta dell'ipocrisia, fai sti cazzo di nomi no??


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' qua invece cosa? Dice a Mari' che e' una vecchia e deve morire col gas?


Non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare e soprattutto NON mi riferivo a Chen, che reputo persona molto intelligente comunque.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è che lo fa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No non li faccio, non ci sono... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Lapidatemi che mi serve, così sto meno male.


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

mi chiedo come faccia qualcuno ancora ad aprirsi quando per esempio tu mk giustifichi una frase più che maleducata ma offensiva da morire solo perchè  ritieni intelligente chi la dice . 
Non mi pare molto gentile verso chi deve subire offese veramente oltre i limiti della maleducazione da qualcuno che neanche conosce...
altro che aprirsi poi...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

io dico che in molti è innato e intrinseco  il vero senso della vita

il senso di rompere i coglioni

augh


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Non mi riferivo a nessuno in particolare* e soprattutto NON mi riferivo a Chen, che reputo persona molto intelligente comunque.
















  e poi ci lamentiamo dei politici!!


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mi chiedo come faccia qualcuno ancora ad aprirsi quando per esempio tu mk giustifichi una frase più che maleducata ma offensiva da morire solo perchè ritieni intelligente chi la dice .
> Non mi pare molto gentile verso chi deve subire offese veramente oltre i limiti della maleducazione da qualcuno che neanche conosce...
> altro che aprirsi poi...


 
E' un FORUM. Virtuale. Punto. Se non mi apro perché ho paura degli attacchi (virtuali), beh... 

ps non sono gentile, non lo sono più. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' un FORUM. Virtuale. Punto. Se non mi apro perché ho paura degli attacchi (virtuali), beh...
> *
> ps non sono gentile, non lo sono più. Mi dispiace.*


sopravviveremo anche a quest'ulteriore prova che la vita ci pone


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io dico che in molti è innato e intrinseco il vero senso della vita
> 
> il senso di rompere i coglioni
> 
> augh


Se rompere i coglioni serve a far fuori l'ipocrisia... ben venga...


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' un FORUM. Virtuale. Punto. Se non mi apro perché ho paura degli attacchi (virtuali), beh...
> 
> ps non sono gentile, non lo sono più. Mi dispiace.


è che qui hai trovato solo gente educata, perchè se a ogni tuo post ti venisse risposto che sei una povera rincoglionita  e che non capisci un cazzo vedi che l'attacco virtuale inizia a farti girare i cabasisi e alla 10° smetti di aprirti.
che tu non sia più gentile è più un problema di chi ti sta accanto..


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> è che qui hai trovato solo gente educata, perchè se a ogni tuo post ti venisse risposto che sei una povera rincoglionita e che non capisci un cazzo vedi che l'attacco virtuale inizia a farti girare i cabasisi e alla 10° smetti di aprirti.
> che tu non sia più gentile è più un problema di chi ti sta accanto..


 
Sono vedova e mia figlia orfana, scusate se sono incazzata eh...

Se mi si dice che non capisco un cazzo ribatto, discuto e continuo. Testa malata ma dura.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Comunque l'ipocrisia non ha nulla a che fare con la maleducazione... tanto meno la sincerita'... 
Poi chiaramente l'omerta'...


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

come credi mk


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' un FORUM. Virtuale. Punto. Se non mi apro perché ho paura degli attacchi (virtuali), beh...


Credo che si debba decidere cos'è 'sto forum (tutti i forum)...un luogo virtuale (=finto?)?
Allora non ha senso parlare di metterci l'anima (l'anima di che? Della finzione?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un luogo reale anche se non tangibile, dove ci si mette davvero del proprio?
Allora pretendere il rispetto è il minimo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' da questa appparente contraddizione che direi che non si esce...


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2008)

*a monte....*

Rivado a monte della discussione e rifletto su uan frase detta mi pare da Asudem:
....o forse il problema è non essere nè amati nè odiati? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Credo che questa sia una risposta talmente pregna di significato da dover essere cnsiderata con molta attenzione.
Nulla é più svilente e deludente di non avere alcuna importanza per molti o per le persone a cui vogliamo risvegliare un'attenzione. Amati, odiati, valutati, considerati, contrastati etc.... fateci caso, molto del limbo discorsivo in cui a volte si incappa é nella scarsa voglia o intenzione di contestare, discutere, dialogare con persone o argomenti che risvegliano uno scarso interesse o che vengono posti in una chiave settoriale ben chiara e limitante....
Questo forum non langue, aspetta linfa, esattamemnte come l'aspettava prima, e la trovava! Magari sono i tempi ad essersi allungati, ma le persone, lo spirito e le idee ci sono... devono solo venire accolte e confrontate.
A volte non é neppure importante il confidarsi, quanto il discutere; dalle idee altrui pesso si evincono risposte inaspettate per problemi propri, quel che conta é accorgersene ed accettare che non necessariamente chi espone opinioni valide deve essere simpatico/a o viceversa.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono vedova e mia figlia orfana, scusate se sono incazzata eh...
> 
> Se mi si dice che non capisco un cazzo ribatto, discuto e continuo. Testa malata ma dura.



senti mk, a costo di sembrare un po' brusca, se per i tuoi validissimi motivi (esattamente come validissimi sono i miei e quelli degli altri, senza stare qui a far garette) hai voglia di sfogarti e d'incazzarti ci sta tutta, ma se devi dare addosso a chi non c'entra una fava per motivi tuoi personali mi girano e ti rispondo pure io.
perchè IO non sono nè ipocrita nè conformista e se mi accusano di cagate rispondo e non incasso
apri un thread in scannatoio e dacci dentro


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora pretendere il rispetto è il minimo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi è che il rispetto non ha la stessa valenza per tutti... Forse se si imparasse ad incazzarsi di meno per i giudizi degli altri, buoni o cattivi che siano, forse...


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti mk, a costo di sembrare un po' brusca, se per i tuoi validissimi motivi (esattamente come validissimi sono i miei e quelli degli altri, senza stare qui a far garette) hai voglia di sfogarti e d'incazzarti ci sta tutta, ma se devi dare addosso a chi non c'entra una fava per motivi tuoi personali mi girano e ti rispondo pure io.
> perchè IO non sono nè ipocrita nè conformista e se mi accusano di cagate rispondo e non incasso
> apri un thread in scannatoio e dacci dentro


Tu rispondi, perfetto. Lo so. Ma non tutti lo fanno. E non appena si va sopra le righe... apriti cielo... Why?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tu rispondi, perfetto. Lo so. Ma non tutti lo fanno. E non appena si va sopra le righe... apriti cielo... Why?



io sono un'incazzosa che spesso prende la tangente 
per fortuna non tutti son così


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Tu rispondi, perfetto. Lo so. Ma non tutti lo fanno. E non appena si va sopra le righe... apriti cielo... Why?


che strano modo di vedere le cose....
perchè chi invece pensa che tu stia passando un brutto periodo e quindi che non ti servano ulteriori vaffanculo invece è ipocrita e vigliacco??
ma dai...ma dove cazzo vivete?? 
parlate tanto di rispetto ma non sapete neanche dove stia di casa..
e poi perchè io dovrei sentirmi dare del pirla da uno che manco conosco?


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che strano modo di vedere le cose....
> perchè chi invece pensa che tu stia passando un brutto periodo e quindi che non ti servano ulteriori vaffanculo invece è ipocrita e vigliacco??
> ma dai...ma dove cazzo vivete??
> parlate tanto di rispetto ma non sapete neanche dove stia di casa..
> e poi perchè io dovrei sentirmi dare del pirla da uno che manco conosco?


 
Non parlavo di me. Se mi danno del pirla non mi offendo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Sarò strana io...


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non parlavo di me. Se mi danno del pirla non mi offendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neanche io, ma ho letto delle cattiverie dette con tanta voglia di fare vero male che sentirsi dare del pirla sembra quasi un complimento..


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> neanche io, ma ho letto delle cattiverie dette con tanta voglia di fare vero male che sentirsi dare del pirla sembra quasi un complimento..


Guarda, e adesso parlo di me, davanti alle vere tragedie della vita... tutte cazzate...


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che il forum sia un po' moscio. La vedo solo io così? chi concorda con me? Perchè succede questo secondo voi?


In effetti avevo notato che, passato il primo periodo, avete cominciato ad uscire uno ad uno dalla 101 e a scrivere sul forum moderato... questo mi ha incuriosita e son venuta a leggervi per capire il perchè... 
Altro che battaglie di testi (?)... grandi idee a confronto... ecc...
state lì a salameccarvi tra di voi nel trito e ritrito... è logico che vi siate già annoiati...
Il forum ha alti e bassi come sempre, ma se lo reputi moscio che termine usare per la 101... morta o meglio abortita?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi Emmanuelle, leggendo quel poco che ho letto nella 101 (tranquilla, prevengo le domande, le supposizioni, le illazioni & co. ...nessun clone, come ci si può registrare, ci si può anche cancellare:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ho capito a che thread tu ti riferisca....se me lo indichi e c'è un mio comportamento errato, sarò più che lieta di cheidre scusa alla persona che ho giudicato senza conoscere....anzi,se l'ho fatto, chiedo scusa sin d'ora....ma mi linki il post per favore.....
P.S.: tanto per chiarire una volta per tutte: quando facio certe affaermazioni....e quindi parlo do giudizi espressi senza conoscere, mi riferisco solo ed esclusivamente alla mia diretta esperienza


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> P.S.: tanto per chiarire una volta per tutte: quando facio certe affaermazioni....e quindi parlo do giudizi espressi senza conoscere, mi riferisco solo ed esclusivamente alla mia diretta esperienza


e invece gli altri che fanno scusa??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e invece gli altri che fanno scusa??


in riferimento al post iniziale, qualcuno ha risposto parlando a me come a "quelli della stanza 101"...o almeno questo è quello che ho percepito....


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> P.S.: tanto per chiarire una volta per tutte: quando facio certe affaermazioni....e quindi parlo do giudizi espressi senza conoscere, mi riferisco solo ed esclusivamente alla mia diretta esperienza


Infatti così dovrebbe essere per tutti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> In effetti avevo notato che, passato il primo periodo, *avete cominciato ad uscire uno ad uno dalla 101 e a scrivere sul forum moderato... questo mi ha incuriosita e son venuta a leggervi per capire il perchè... *
> Altro che battaglie di testi (?)... grandi idee a confronto... ecc...
> state lì a salameccarvi tra di voi nel trito e ritrito... è logico che vi siate già annoiati...
> Il forum ha alti e bassi come sempre, ma se lo reputi moscio che termine usare per la 101... morta o meglio abortita?


 
rispondi a me....non c'è bisogno di usare il Voi.....io credo d'aver scritto, sempre, indifferentemente, in uno qualsiasi dei topic che poteva interessarmi.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti così dovrebbe essere per tutti.


 
signora bella, è il condizionale che fa la differenza...non credi?
come sta A.?


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> signora bella, è il condizionale che fa la differenza...non credi?
> come sta A.?


Vero. Concordo. Sta meglio di me, per fortuna...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero. Concordo. Sta meglio di me, per fortuna...


piccola....avere quell'età certe volte è una botta di sedere non indifferente....abbracciamela....


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> rispondi a me....non c'è bisogno di usare il Voi.....io credo d'aver scritto, sempre, indifferentemente, in uno qualsiasi dei topic che poteva interessarmi.....


ho riposto proprio a te e ti ho pure quotato,
tu, come molti altri, scrivevi solo sulla 101 nei primi tempi dell'apertura...


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> piccola....avere quell'età certe volte è una botta di sedere non indifferente....abbracciamela....


Lo farò, grazie...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

No invece il vero problema e' che tutti vogliono chiarezza nessuno la da... 

EA io ti ho risposto onestamente parlando per me... tu e Jesus avete tirato in ballo la 101 e gli schieramenti... ecco come si finisce a parlare al plurale...

Comunque ripeto se non piace si sa...


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

Non mi sono iscritta alla 101 perciò non ho termini di paragone.

In ogni caso, la penso a grandi linee come Lettrice.
*A nessuno in questo forum è mai stato impedito di parlare*. Penso che la 101 sia nata perchè si voleva che nascesse, per quale ragione posso solo far supposizioni che tengo per me. Sarei curiosa di sapere se in quella stanza volano gli insulti che occasionalmente anch'io mi sono presa senza ragione e che inevitabilmente fungono da censura per chi espone idee o vissuti propri e viene ridicolizzato. 
Purtroppo tutti quei litigi hanno cambiato profondamente il clima che c'era "prima". Credo lo abbia cambiato in peggio, ci si apre di meno e si è più diffidenti. 

Comunque io ho sempre espresso esattamente quel che pensavo, non mi sono mai censurata, casomai ho cercato di scrivere con toni civili. La linea di demarcazione, come ha scritto Lettrice, è stata esclusivamente la maleducazione.

Penso in tutta franchezza che chi non si sente libero di esprimersi qui o ella 101, non sia "libero" di suo perchè attribuisce agli altri il potere di "accettarlo" e non ha capito che la strada è invece quella di accettarsi in proprio.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ho riposto proprio a te e ti ho pure quotato,
> tu, come molti altri, scrivevi solo sulla 101 nei primi tempi dell'apertura...


io mo sono iscritta il 4.3.2008; la stanza 101 credo sia nata qualche giorno dopo.....e già scrivevo normalmente nel forum....per uno o due giorni non ho scritto fuori dalla 101; ma credo di non averlo fatto neanche dentro....non c'ero.....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non mi sono iscritta alla 101 perciò non ho termini di paragone.
> 
> In ogni caso, la penso a grandi linee come Lettrice.
> *A nessuno in questo forum è mai stato impedito di parlare*. Penso che la 101 sia nata perchè si voleva che nascesse, per quale ragione posso solo far supposizioni che tengo per me. Sarei curiosa di sapere se in quella stanza volano gli insulti che occasioalmente anch'io mi sono presa senza ragione e che inevitabilmente fungono da censura per chi espone idee o vissuti propri e viene ridicolizzato.
> ...


Cara... ti scongiuro.... Cambia il nick o l'avatar... Tenerli insieme non si può... Non riesco a fare a meno  di associare le due cose. E sto male.... Credimi.... Sto male....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mo sono iscritta il 4.3.2008; la stanza 101 credo sia nata qualche giorno dopo.....e già scrivevo normalmente nel forum....per uno o due giorni non ho scritto fuori dalla 101; ma credo di non averlo fatto neanche dentro....non c'ero.....


Eri al compleanno di Lucio Dalla.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Eri al compleanno di Lucio Dalla.....


ci pensavo anche io.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

*Aggiungo*

però che lentamente almeno da questa parte (il resto lo ignoro) le cose stanno tornando alla normalità. Ci vorrà tempo per ricostruire, ma nutro fiducia.


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Cara... ti scongiuro.... Cambia il nick o l'avatar... Tenerli insieme non si può... Non riesco a fare a meno di associare le due cose. E sto male.... Credimi.... Sto male....


Preferisci Tina Pica?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Preferisci Tina Pica?


che mito la pica!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Preferisci Tina Pica?


Sarebbe meno grave.... L'immaginario cui dava origine contemplava la barba e la braciola sotto la gonna....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sarebbe meno grave.... L'immaginario cui dava origine contemplava la barba e la braciola sotto la gonna....


 
sei irrecuperabile.....


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

Anch'io.

Ben trovata, bella gente.


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> 
> Ben trovata, bella gente.


oh lucianina??' ma dove cazzo eri finita??


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Toh... sono arrivati i paparazzi...


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sarebbe meno grave.... L'immaginario cui dava origine contemplava la barba e la braciola sotto la gonna....


 
Allora leggiadro, solo per il tuo immaginario erotico, eccomi al tuo cospetto con cuffietta. Se come spero sognerai di me, ti prego di comunicarmelo.. baci.


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Allora leggiadro, solo per il tuo immaginario erotico, eccomi al tuo cospetto con cuffietta. Se come spero sognerai di me, ti prego di comunicarmelo.. baci.


Ora va meglio....

Però mi sa che nun te comunico nulla....


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Toh... *sono arrivati i paparazzi*...


tutti in posa con l'abito nuovo...
in prima fila quelli lavati con perlana...


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ora va meglio....
> 
> *Però mi sa che nun te comunico nulla....*


 
Già finita prima ancora di iniziare.. prosaico _de merde_, che noia, che barba..


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tutti in posa con l'abito nuovo...
> in prima fila quelli lavati con perlana...


Io mi metto dietro che oggi non avevo voglia di acchittarmi...


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io mi metto dietro che oggi non avevo voglia di acchittarmi...


certo, anche io...
avanti quelli lavati con perlana!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

Cos'è sta risposta rapida???


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

credo che sia per non sciropparti tutto il post


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

E le faccine scusate???


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E le faccine scusate???


non si può aver tutto nella  vita...
o ti sciroppi il post e hai le faccine o salti senza faccine.
è un mondo difficile


----------



## Mari' (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non si può aver tutto nella  vita...
> o ti sciroppi il post e hai le faccine o salti senza faccine.
> * è un mondo difficile*


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cos'è sta risposta rapida???


Con essa rispondi automaticamnte al post precedente, che viene quotato automaticamente, anche se tu non vedi. Però non c'è possibilità di formattare il testo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Lupa hai totto las wallas leggi in comunicazioni...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non si può aver tutto nella vita...
> o ti sciroppi il post e hai le faccine o salti senza faccine.
> è un mondo difficile


Aaaaa..... ok.... grazie Brugghi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti 'n pò... mi sono persa qualcosa di imperdibile o posso serenamente immagginare che abbiate scritto fregnacce per giorni e giorni?


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aaaaa..... ok.... grazie Brugghi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la seconda che hai deto...


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Aaaaa..... ok.... grazie Brugghi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Immagina e procedi!!!  
(In che fase collochiamo quell'avatar "periodo giallo-arancione?" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

E' il mio vestito storico Bru. Mooooolto moooolto prima che approdassi qua.


Vebbè... vi vedo in forma... son contenta...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> poi scusa, di là avete il vostro guru..com'è che non vi divertite?


 
ahahha ero partita lancia in resta di là contro Chen...ecco la fonte della diceria del "Guru" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio Brugola!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Devo ancora trovarne uno che mi accetti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Groucho Marx: Non vorrei mai essere socio di un club che ...avesse me come socio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio MM!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

bacio a te vere


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Comunque e' innegabile come mi sia rotta las wallas io...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (21 Aprile 2008)

*ci sono cose...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Aaaaa..... ok.... grazie Brugghi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

A roma ci sono posti dove alcune cose non cambieranno mai...come il camioncino dello zozzone (si si lo chiamano proprio cosi...) che vende panini con salsiccia e schifezze varie davanti all'olimpico di sera...o quelli vestiti da antichi romani davanti al colosseo...


Allo stesso modo in questo forum,Lupa ci dara' sempre la garanzia di scrivere qualcosa che ci fara' fare una risata...con quel suo solito dirlo un po' cosi...senza nemmeno pensarci troppo...certe cose non cambieranno mai


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

TurnBackTime ha detto:


> A roma ci sono posti dove alcune cose non cambieranno mai...come il camioncino dello zozzone (si si lo chiamano proprio cosi...) che vende panini con salsiccia e schifezze varie davanti all'olimpico di sera...o quelli vestiti da antichi romani davanti al colosseo...
> 
> 
> Allo stesso modo in questo forum,Lupa ci dara' sempre la garanzia di scrivere qualcosa che ci fara' fare una risata...con quel suo solito dirlo un po' cosi...senza nemmeno pensarci troppo...certe cose non cambieranno mai


Come te Tibbi, che sei sempre il solito romanticone!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






A Zena, quel camiomcino che dici tu, lo chiamiamo da sempre Mani Lorde.


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come te Tibbi, che sei sempre il solito romanticone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è ancora?????


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> c'è ancora?????


Fischia! Il figlio, però.

Ma non è più a Prè.

Adesso sta in Piazza Dante.


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fischia! Il figlio, però.
> 
> Ma non è più a Prè.
> 
> Adesso sta in Piazza Dante.


quanti panini con le melanzane e i peperoni ho mangiato alle ore più assurde!
altro che guantini mono uso, pinze per il pane.....il valore aggiunto era questo principio di libera interpretazione dell'igiene
alla faccia dei nas
dei pax
e dei nox


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> quanti *panini con le melanzane e i peperoni* ho mangiato alle ore più assurde!
> altro che guantini mono uso, pinze per il pane.....il valore aggiunto era questo principio di libera interpretazione dell'igiene
> alla faccia dei nas
> dei pax
> e dei nox


Ora chi sostiene che un pò di acidità ce l'hai di default...ha anche la base culinaria per dirlo!


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ora chi sostiene che un pò di acidità ce l'hai di default...ha anche la base culinaria per dirlo!


anche quella, certo


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

In questo forum si sta da Dio....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Da noi (o da loro?) si chiama "Caddozzone"... panino con salsiccia sarda, maionese e cipolle...


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> il valore aggiunto era questo principio di libera interpretazione dell'igiene
> alla faccia dei nas
> dei pax
> e dei nox


da noi c'è il chiosco  con la porchetta.....
puoi andarci giusto quando sei ubriaca e molto stanca di notte...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Aprile 2008)

No ma... un attimo... non fraintendiamo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è un pulmino qualunque!
Non è uno col chioschetto che spaccia salsicce e birra a caso!

E' Mani Lorde!

L'unico! Si chiama proprio così... poi ce ne saranno altri cento col furgoncino e l'hot dog facile ma... Mani Lorde è uno solo!

Mani Lorde non risulta che abbia mai pulito la piastra dei panini.
Anzi, i bene informati sostengono l'abbia già comprata sporca.






Domani vi racconterò di manilorde e del suo entourage!


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Da noi si chiama il Zozzone...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da noi si chiama il Zozzone...












  anche qui ce ne son tanti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vedi lettrice, mi trovo a rispondere a te ma vale per chiunque faccia un'osservazione analoga.....ci sono tanti nick strani iscritti alla 101....per quel che mi riguarda potresti esserti clonata e scriverci comunque...
> anche a me la maleducazione urta; ma quello che mi dà più fastidio è giudicare senza sapere....e qui lancio il sasso, lo lancio casualmente perchè sto parlando con te....e quindi non era un'osservazione rivolta direttamente a te.....





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mo sono iscritta il 4.3.2008; la stanza 101 credo sia nata qualche giorno dopo.....e già scrivevo normalmente nel forum....per uno o due giorni non ho scritto fuori dalla 101; ma credo di non averlo fatto neanche dentro....non c'ero.....









Credevo fossi un clone che avrei voluto ringraziare per un gentile e utile consiglio che mi aveva dato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...prima che accadessero fatti incresciosi


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credevo fossi un clone che avrei voluto ringraziare per un gentile e utile consiglio che mi aveva dato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora non lo credi più? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Più che un clone direi qualcuno che ha cambiato nick... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbuò...notte!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Nessuno ha mai pensato non si potessero avere cloni ...rientra tra le possibilità del virtuale.
Un clone crea fastidio quando utilizza questa condizione per carpire confidenze in chiaro o in privato per poterle usare contro chi le ha fatte.
Ma non è più un problema da che esiste la moderazione...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nessuno ha mai pensato non si potessero avere cloni ...rientra tra le possibilità del virtuale.
> Un clone crea fastidio quando utilizza questa condizione per carpire confidenze in chiaro o in privato per poterle usare contro chi le ha fatte.
> Ma non è più un problema da che esiste la moderazione...


Si vabbeh...ma neanche spacciarsi per "nuovi"...come se si fosse giunti qui "per caso"...dai...un minimo eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ora non lo credi più?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso di essermi sbagliata visto la recente iscrizione e l'affermazione di essere nuova del forum e non aver esperienza dei trascorsi scontri...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Ufffff.... io ho voluto tralasciare il fatto che effettivamente EA mi ricordasse un altro utente... semplicemente non mi andava... ma visto che l'avete notato anche voi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

io ho semplicemente scritto che EA si è registrata il 4.3.2008, non di non avere conoscenza di scontri precedenti....e il 2+2 qualcuno l'ha fatto, visto che la lapidazione in pvt c'è stata....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

Bhe' se dici "non c'ero" ... si presume tu non ci fossi come utente... non solo come EA...

Onestamente frega un emerito cippos... Bye...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' se dici "non c'ero" ... si presume tu non ci fossi come utente... non solo come EA...
> 
> Onestamente frega un emerito cippos... Bye...


io ho scritto che per alcuni giorni dopo l'apertura della stanza 101 non ho scritto nè dentro nè fuori la stanza perchè non c'ero ....proprio al pc.....per amor di chiarezza.....


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ho scritto che per alcuni giorni dopo l'apertura della stanza 101 non ho scritto nè dentro nè fuori la stanza perchè non c'ero ....proprio al pc.....per amor di chiarezza.....


Ahhh ecco... ora e' chiaro....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ahhh ecco... ora e' chiaro....


hai un senso dell'umorismo tutto sardoolandese......


----------



## La Lupa (22 Aprile 2008)

Mi sbagliavo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un pò di patafisica anche qua!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Urka!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ho semplicemente scritto che EA si è registrata il 4.3.2008, non di non avere conoscenza di scontri precedenti....e il 2+2 qualcuno l'ha fatto, visto che la lapidazione in pvt c'è stata....


Grazie per quel consiglio!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie per quel consiglio!


se chi ti è vicino ha risolto, son felice.....davvero. Se non altro hai trovato un professionista non ciarlatano: in quel settore ce ne sono molti e fanno danni irreparabili


----------

